# Wanted: Vape Juice or Nic+VG - JHB Area



## mikrouwel (1/5/20)

Hey all,

This lockdown period has been tough on all of our supplies, and so I know this is a long shot.

I am looking for some e juice or Nic+VG as I have plenty concentrates to make my own juice. I am based in Bedfordview area in JHB.

Many thanks in advance.


----------

